# Déblocage via Orange...



## Rudy (9 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je voulais savoir si le déblocage gratuit de l'iPhone, au bout de six mois, se base sur le contrat qui a été signé (pour mon cas, un renouvellement) ou le terminal en lui-même ?



J'ai appelé Orange pour faire débloquer mon iPhone mais celui-ci a été remplacé par Apple en début d'année donc le code IMEI ne correspond pas à la date du contrat, :hein:




Ça ne me semble pas très...Fair-Play.
Des expériences identiques ?
Un avis ?
Une aide ?


----------



## discolan (11 Juin 2009)

Et si tu appelles Apple ?
En tout cas, je suis dans le même cas ; remplacement de mon iphone pour cause de wifi défectueux.


----------



## Fafnou (11 Juin 2009)

Même cas pour moi : mon iPhone a été changé par Apple en janvier pour des problèmes de fissures sur les bords de l'écran.
J'ai appelé Orange ce matin. Mon interlocuteur du SC a commencé par dire que je n'étais pas éligible (à cause de la date d'échange par Apple). J'ai un peu insisté, après il a fini par se renseigner et me dire que c'était bien la date d'acquisition qui compte.
Il a donc lancé la procédure, je devrais recevoir le mail d'Apple dans les jours à venir.


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2009)

il faut appeler, plusieurs fois même et demander le déblocage


----------



## Rudy (16 Juin 2009)

Je confirme 

Après un passage en boutique (où ils n'ont rien fait), le vendeur m'a au moins confirmé que je n'étais pas dans mes torts : le problème vient d'Apple, pas d'Orange.


Re-appel au 700 et là, au bout de quelques minutes d'explications et d'arguments des deux côtés, j'ai enfin eu gain de cause !

Ce que j'ai eu comme argumentaire :
"Le code IMEI du terminal est communiqué à Apple qui vérifie la date d'achat ou de remplacement de l'appareil, si la base confirme que l'iPhone a + de 6 mois : déblocage gratuit si - de 6 mois : 100."



Pour résumer :
Orange est apparemment pieds et poings liés que ce soit au niveau du SAV (mais ça, on le savait déjà) mais également concernant les déblocages et toute autre opération...


----------



## hotblood (17 Juin 2009)

En tout cas il faut être insistant pour le déblocage de la bête. Ca va faire 3 fois que je le demande en 3 mois. Je veux bien que les "délais puissent être un peu longs" (dixit la nana que j'ai au service clients) mais bon.
On tient le coup


----------



## PO_ (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer comment cela se passe pour le déblocage gratuit. J'en ai fait la demande auprès d'Orange (Ile de la Réunion). J'ai reçu un SMS m'indiquant que la demande avait été transmise à Apple, et m'invitant à synchroniser sous 48 Heures. Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est une synchro seule suffit, ou s'il faut obligatoirement restaurer ... Si c'est le cas, est-on prévenu d'une manière ou d'une autre du moment où il faut procéder à la restauration ? Parce que chez moi celle-ci est très longue (près de 12 heures), et je ne tiens pas à avoir àla refaire plusieurs fois ...


Merci à vous.

Je vous remercie.


----------



## fpoil (17 Juin 2009)

Si je me rappelle bien une synchro suffit. 

D'ailleurs, avec mon 3G  j'avais complètement oublié que j'avais demandé le desimlock et un jour par hasard en branchant mon iphone pour autre chose, j'ai eu droit au désimlockage...


----------



## PO_ (17 Juin 2009)

merci de ta réponse. Je n'arrive pas à avoir de réponse claire, chez Orange, j'ai la version Restauration, et la version synchro, et dans les forums, c'est pas plus clair ...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

quand j'ai fait débloquer mon iphone V1 je n'avais fait qu'une synchro


----------



## Kortisonne (22 Juin 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer comment cela se passe pour le déblocage gratuit. J'en ai fait la demande auprès d'Orange (Ile de la Réunion). J'ai reçu un SMS m'indiquant que la demande avait été transmise à Apple, et m'invitant à synchroniser sous 48 Heures. Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est une synchro seule suffit, ou s'il faut obligatoirement restaurer ... Si c'est le cas, est-on prévenu d'une manière ou d'une autre du moment où il faut procéder à la restauration ? Parce que chez moi celle-ci est très longue (près de 12 heures), et je ne tiens pas à avoir àla refaire plusieurs fois ...
> 
> 
> Merci à vous.
> ...




Bonjour,

Je viens de faire desimlocker mon Iphone la semaine dernière par Orange.

Théoriquement tu reçois dans les 2 ou 2 jours après ta demande chez Orange,  un email de confirmation qui t'indique la procèdure à adopter, dont voici la teneur :


> Bonjour,
> 
> La demande de déverrouillage réseau de votre iPhone numéro IMEI : xxxxxxxxxx a été traitée.
> 
> ...


Il est indispensable de restaurer ton Iphone pour le déverrouiller. Tu fais une sauvegarde préalable. Et tu le resynchronises sous Itune après pour retrouver tes données.

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question.

Cordialement.


PS: 
Si te demande auprès d'Orange, remonte à plus de 4 jours, tu peux tenter la manoeuvre avant de recevoir cet email de confirmation, tu ne risques rien, sauf à resynchroniser toutes tes données pour rien ...


[Edit Typo]


----------



## Matt82 (22 Juin 2009)

J avais eu ce probleme avec un mobile autre qu Apple (Sony Ericsson changé 3 fois en 2 mois). 
Ils m ont desimlocké le dernier le jour de sa reception (apres une bonne gueulante au telephone tout de meme), aussitot coller sur eBay pour refourguer cette **** sans nom remplacée par un iPhone


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2009)

le déblocage de mon 3G a pris 2 semaines, je n'ai eu qu'a faire une synchro  le mail d'orange m'indique que depuis le 18/06 le déblocage coute 76 euros si moins de 6 mois (au lieu de 100 euros  )


----------



## Esart (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai téléphoné la semaine dernière pour débloquer mon iphone (11 mois)
Mon interlocutrice me dit que je serais débloqué sous 48h max.

Hier je téléphone à Orange pour commander un 3 GS.

Ce matin je téléphone au SAV Apple pour échanger mon 3G fissuré à l'arrière. Apple me conseille d'attendre e déblocage en cours dont je leur ai parlé pour pouvoir m'expédier un iPhone débloqué.

Je téléphone à Orange: 

La greluche: << Mais Monsieur, vous n'avez jamais demandé de déblocage !>>

Moi: Si, j'ai téléphoné jeudi dernier à 11h40 précises, vous avez forcément la trace de mon appel puisque j'avais demadé à être rappelé pour des renseignements et j'ai bien été rappelé>>

La greluche: << Monsieur, ça n'est pas possible, je n'ai aucune trace>>

Moi: << C'est dommage parce que je viens d'avoir Apple au téléphone pour le remplacement de mon 3G dès que j'aurai reçu le 3GS que j'ai commandé hier en prolongeant mon contrat Origami Jet de 12 mois>>

La greluche: << Désolé Monsieur, je ne savais pas, je m'en occupe tout de suite>>

Moins d'un Quart d'heure après: Mail d'Apple me donnant la procédure à suivre pour le déblocage de mon 3G...


Moralité, Il est évident qu'Orange ne débloque pas les iPhone tant qu'ils ne sont pas sûr de garder l'abonné... Il s'agit bien d'escroquerie non ?


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2009)

quand on désimlock on a ceci dans itunes :love:


----------



## Toinou04 (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
A quoi peut servir le desimlockage maintenant le iphone est disponible chez tous les opérateur? Y a t-il d'autre avantage a desimlocker son iphone ou c'est simplement pour pouvoir inserer une carte d'un autre opérateur ?


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2009)

Toinou04 a dit:


> c'est simplement pour pouvoir inserer une carte d'un autre opérateur ?


Exact.
Ou à l'étranger de mettre une puce "pay as you go" ce qui évite les frais de roaming.



(ou le revendre libéré sur ebay  )


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> A quoi peut servir le desimlockage maintenant le iphone est disponible chez tous les opérateur? Y a t-il d'autre avantage a desimlocker son iphone ou c'est simplement pour pouvoir inserer une carte d'un autre opérateur ?



comme le dis naas a le vendre chère


----------



## gilles31 (26 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai demandé à Orange un DESIM de mon iPhone en fin de semaine dernière mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu de mail.

Dans l'attente de la réception de ce FAMEUX mail je souhaiterais connaître quelques détails sur la procédure SVP :

1) J'ai viré la carte SIM de l'iPhone en question car je ne l'utilise plus. En fait j'ai un acheteur. Devrais-je remettre la carte au moment de la procédure ?

2) Pourrais-je effectuer cette procédure DESIMLOCK avec iTunes depuis un autre ordi que le mien ?

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

lorsque j'ai reçu mon mail, j'ai tout de suite mis une sim bouygues et il a été débloqué a la synchro 

hésite pas a rappeler pour vérifier que la demande a bien été prise en compte


----------



## gilles31 (26 Juin 2009)

Tu veux dire qu'il faut OBLIGATOIREMENT mettre une carte pour le DESIMLOCKER ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

oui


----------



## Lamar (6 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,

je viens d'appeler Orange pour faire débloquer mon iPhone qui a plus de 6 mois et là surprise, mon interlocutrice me dit qu'il faut se connecter sur itunes.fr siffle et que ce n'est plus orange qui s'occupe du desim ! Vous êtes au courant de ça ? Evidemment le site itunes.fr renvoie sur le site apple sur lequel je ne trouve pas d'infos sur le desimlockage. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci.


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

c'est toujours orange ... raccroche et rappel


----------



## Lamar (6 Juillet 2009)

Je raccroche, je rappelle et là je tombe sur un gars qui me confirme que c'est bien orange qui s'en occupe. Il faut leur fournir le numérp imei (que j'avais), mais ... dysfonctionnement chez Orange, impossible de prendre en compte ma demande : pas de chance, je dois rappeler dans l'après-midi, en espérant tomber sur quelqu'un qui est au courant que c'est bien eux qui doivent s'occuper de ça. J'adore Orange .

(merci Macinside )


----------



## cameleone (7 Juillet 2009)

Il semble y avoir pas mal de cafouillages dans les déverrouillages réseau chez Orange en ce moment... et notamment beaucoup, beaucoup de retard dans le traitement des demandes, quand celles-ci sont enregistrées. Pour faire débloquer mon iPhone V1 en juillet dernier, il avait fallu moins de 24 heures. Pour faire débloquer mon 3G en juin dernier, il a fallu plus de 15 jours, et un nombre incalculable de rappels au SC d'Orange. Et mon cas est loin d'être isolé ! Certains attendent depuis presque un mois...

Sinon, pour la procédure, c'est bien la même qu'avant : tu passes par Orange pour faire ta demande (pense à vérifier avec eux le numéro d'Imei de ton iphone - en principe, ils l'ont dans leur base de données, mais bon... - et ton mail), Orange passe ta demande à Apple qui la valide et met à jour les données sur ses serveurs. Tu reçois (en principe, je n'ai rien reçu cette fois-ci) un mail d'Orange t'invitant à connecter ton iPhone et à lancer iTunes (c'est peut-être à ça que pensait ta première interlocutrice, Lamar, mais elle se trompait dans la mesure où il faut bien sûr d'abord une action de leur part et de la part d'Apple) et à lancer une restauration. Au bout de celle-ci, un message t'indique que ton iPhone est déverrouillé.


----------



## discolan (8 Juillet 2009)

cameleone a dit:


> Il semble y avoir pas mal de cafouillages dans les déverrouillages réseau chez Orange en ce moment... et notamment beaucoup, beaucoup de retard dans le traitement des demandes, quand celles-ci sont enregistrées. Pour faire débloquer mon iPhone V1 en juillet dernier, il avait fallu moins de 24 heures. Pour faire débloquer mon 3G en juin dernier, il a fallu plus de 15 jours, et un nombre incalculable de rappels au SC d'Orange. Et mon cas est loin d'être isolé ! Certains attendent depuis presque un mois...


Effectivement, cela fait une semaine que j'attends sans nouvelles ni d'apple ni d'orange.


----------



## Elypsemuvo (13 Juillet 2009)

Fafnou a dit:


> Même cas pour moi : mon iPhone a été changé par Apple en janvier pour des problèmes de fissures sur les bords de l'écran.
> J'ai appelé Orange ce matin. Mon interlocuteur du SC a commencé par dire que je n'étais pas éligible (à cause de la date d'échange par Apple). J'ai un peu insisté, après il a fini par se renseigner et me dire que c'était bien la date d'acquisition qui compte.
> Il a donc lancé la procédure, je devrais recevoir le mail d'Apple dans les jours à venir.





Ce n'est pas la date d'acquisistion qui compte mais celle de la conclusion du contrat sur lequel tu as pris ton iPhone (cf texte officiel):


"Lopérateur a lobligation de communiquer systématiquement et gratuitement à labonné la procédure de désactivation de ce mécanisme à lissue dune période au plus égale à la durée de lengagement éventuel du client auprès de son opérateur, ne devant en aucun cas excéder six mois à compter de la date de conclusion du contrat dabonnement."

Décision n° 2005-1083
de lAutorité de régulation des communications électroniques et des postes
en date du 8 décembre 2005
précisant les droits et obligations concernant les opérateurs
fournissant des services GSM ou IMT-2000

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je viens d'appeler Orange pour faire débloquer mon iPhone qui a plus de 6 mois et là surprise, mon interlocutrice me dit qu'il faut se connecter sur itunes.fr siffle et que ce n'est plus orange qui s'occupe du desim ! Vous êtes au courant de ça ? Evidemment le site itunes.fr renvoie sur le site apple sur lequel je ne trouve pas d'infos sur le desimlockage. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
> Merci.




Ils m'ont dit pareil , rappelle et insiste !


----------



## Lamar (13 Juillet 2009)

Donc ça y est, j'ai recontacté le service client et ils ont enclenché la procédure, mais en m'annonçant que c'était assez long en ce moment. On va voir.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2009)

Moi, ça fait 15 jours que j'attend. je commence a perdre patience même si je n'en ai pas besoin spécialement.


----------



## Lamar (14 Juillet 2009)

Patiente encore, chez Orange ils parlent de trois semaines environ (ce qui veut dire quatre ou cinq minimum).


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2009)

Ultrasn0w lui est disponible immédiatement


----------



## PWB_JPS (14 Juillet 2009)

J'ai fait une demande de déblocage il y a 3 semaines pour un iPhone première génération, la méthode :
- téléphoner chez Orange, se faire raccrocher au nez sous prétexte que l'abonnement n'est plus valide ??? , j'ai téléphoné avec l'iPhone et avec son abonnement ...
- re téléphoner chez Orange, se faire raccrocher au nez sous prétexte que ce n'est pas moi qui ai acheté ce téléphone ...
- aller dans une officine Orange et se faire envoyer balader car je n'ai pas acheté ce téléphone chez eux ...
- aller dans l'officine Orange d'où provient ce téléphone, se faire envoyer balader car c'est au client de se débrouiller ... , faire un scandale, se faire agresser par un vigile et en profiter pour faire avorter quelques ventes, et, enfin la CHEF dans un élan de générosité téléphone et en 30 sec chrono (après s'être présenté) fait enregistrer la demande et m'informe que la procédure demande environ 5 jours.
Voila, je suis en attente depuis le 20 Juin (de cette année).
Vive Orange, pas de commentaire particulier, je regrette d'avoir pris un 3G S avant d'avoir fait débloqué mon ancien modèle cela aurait peut être accéléré les choses ?


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2009)

Oui


----------

